# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  فتور الرغبة لدى الزوج

## Wife

عمري 31 سنة وزوجي 47 سنة. أتمتع بقوام ممشوق وجمال وجاذبية واضحة بحسب شهادة معظم المعارف والأصدقاء. أنا متزوجة منذ 5 سنوات ولدي طفلين. المشكلة هي أني أشعر أن زوجي لم يعد يرغب في في الفراش. كانت علاقتنا الخاصة متميزة جداً ومرضية جداً لكلا الطرفين. كذلك كان زوجي بارع في أداء دوره في العلاقة. ولكن منذ ما يقرب من عام أخذت علاقتنا في الفتور تدريجياً إلى أن صرنا لا نجتمع إلا مرة أو اثنتين كل شهر. ناقشنا الأمر مرات عديدة بصراحة وموضوعية. زوجي يبرر ذلك بوجود الأطفال الذين يكونون مستيقظين في معظم الأوقات. لكني أجد ذلك دليلاً يثبت عدم رغبته. لأن وجود عائق أمام ممارستنا للعلاقة لا يشكل أية مشكلة بالنسبة له وهو الذي كان لا يصبر في السابق حتى أنه كان يوقظني في أوقات الفجر أو الليل المتأخر طالباً إياي. هل يمكن أن يكون زوجي يعاني من مشكلة ما تتسبب في فتور الرغبة لديه؟ وهل يمكن أن يحدث ذلك لمن كان يتمتع برغبة متأججة قبل عام واحد؟ أرجو الإفادة وشكراً.

----------


## boukybouky

عذراً أختي الكريمة علي التأخير في الرد علي إستفسارك من قبل د/ عادل

فظروف عمله هذه الفترة مضغوطة بعض الشئ

و لكن ان شاء الله قريباً سيكون متواجد و يرد علي ما تسألين

نسأل الله للجميع الصحة و راحة البال

في رعاية الله،،

----------

